# How Do PitBulls Measure Up?



## RedneckOfTheWoods (Feb 3, 2010)

Has anyone gotten actual measurements of the Pit Bull Rockers or Growlers?  Are they true to specs? I was going to order 27" Reptiles but they only measure 26".:thinking:


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

There is a complete write-up on ATVTorture.com I believe.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

These look like they'd be awesome trail/AT tires.


----------



## RedneckOfTheWoods (Feb 3, 2010)

Polaris425 said:


> These look like they'd be awesome trail/AT tires.


These are the ones I'm waiting for in a 27.5 Hope they grip rocks better than my Gators...


----------



## wood butcher (May 11, 2009)

pitbull tires are big in the rock crawlin field


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

When I sell the brute & get something cheap I might put some of those Rocker's on there, depending on price & weight.


----------



## Thom (Dec 16, 2009)

Read an article in Dirt Wheels on these. Compound seems to be pretty soft to grip rocks and logs for climbing. Designed for the technical rider. They advised they stuck so hard that tire spin was eliminated due to grip. To me that sounds like a tire that will wear fast in normal trail riding. Will see what long term brings. Keep us posted.


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Thom said:


> Read an article in Dirt Wheels on these. Compound seems to be pretty soft to grip rocks and logs for climbing. Designed for the technical rider. They advised they stuck so hard that tire spin was eliminated due to grip. To me that sounds like a tire that will wear fast in normal trail riding. Will see what long term brings. Keep us posted.


Yeah, seems like a lot of rubber or surface area *NOT* making contact with the ground. Looks good for clawing up stuff but too open to work well in the thick or soft stuff. JMO. Did watch a video that showed them doing pretty good in muck though..so, might be completely wrong.


----------



## ThaMule (Jan 26, 2010)

i was looking at these as well and know absolutely no one that has them. Its either these or the ones that MW has.


----------

